# Vans Aura Sizing



## sherp (Jun 25, 2017)

Does anybody have experience with these boots and can comment on how to size with them?

I know it's never recommended to buy boots online, but I found them for a really good sale price. I don't really have anywhere to try them on in person, so to find a snowboard shop (mostly surf/skate shops around me) that also carry these would be difficult. Thank you!


----------



## ajavanzado (Dec 12, 2015)

sherp said:


> Does anybody have experience with these boots and can comment on how to size with them?
> 
> I know it's never recommended to buy boots online, but I found them for a really good sale price. I don't really have anywhere to try them on in person, so to find a snowboard shop (mostly surf/skate shops around me) that also carry these would be difficult. Thank you!


I have size 9 vans reveres and im a size 9.5 in shoes. They were tough to get in at first and a little uncomfortable but after about 2 days walking around the house with them, they've come to fit quite nicely. If i did get my true shoe size, they'd probably be a little too big once they break in. 

Everyones foot is different though ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

sherp said:


> Does anybody have experience with these boots and can comment on how to size with them?
> 
> I know it's never recommended to buy boots online, but I found them for a really good sale price. I don't really have anywhere to try them on in person, so to find a snowboard shop (mostly surf/skate shops around me) that also carry these would be difficult. Thank you!


Check out some of the boot fitting threads on the forum. You're typically supposed to downsize from your street shoe size.


----------

